
Schoolboy's invention set to dramatically cut need for Snowdon rescues - benn_88
https://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/north-wales-news/schoolboys-invention-set-dramatically-cut-15716689
======
geolgau
I read the title as Snowden and was wondering if some schoolboy was rescuing
him from Russia...

